# Ever cut yourself with your fancy EDC knife?



## nerdgineer (Jul 2, 2005)

Not enough room in the title to say, "Ever cut yourself doing something STUPID with your fancy, extra sharp EDC pocket knife?" 

I'm better now but for a while I used to have a fetish for having a very, very sharp EDC pocket knife. I actually used to carry 2 EDC knives (probably before my EDC flashlight took the place of one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif). One was the "dull" one - which was not dull at all- used for cutting string, boxes, and the like. The other was the "sharp" one which I didn't cut anything with ( how else could you be sure it stayed sharp.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). 

The only purpose of the sharp knife was to show your colleagues how sharp your knife was (shave hair, shave paper, etc.).

So anyway, one Sunday I went out to get our very heavy Sunday paper which was securely tied with strong twine. Half asleep, I held it by the string with one hand and, with the other, clipped the string with a swipe of my little (1.9" blade) sharp knife.

The string parted nicely and I was about to start reading when I noticed this line of red on my knuckle... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif. 

Needless to say, I had also inattentively clipped my knuckle almost to the bone, without even feeling it at first. Felt it later though.

I got it stiched up at the emergency room and, as penance for being so dum, gave accurate descriptions of what had happened to the doctors. Now, I point the blade AWAY from my hand and swipe OUTward...

Am I the only one?


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Oh yes,

Carelessness bit me several weeks ago. Well carelessness and stupidity. I was trying to cut the plastic band off of a bottle and held the bottle in my left hand, cutting away with my right, but with the blade facing my left had. Stupid. The tip cut the band and slipped against my pinkie and cut pretty deeply. Got cleaned up and patched up and when I went to clean the kitchen up later that evening, I found spurts of blood all over a colander full of blueberries, the counter and on the floor. Funny, I didn't remember there being that much blood. 

It was a Benchmade Doug Ritter MiniRSk and it was sharp.

I cringe just thinking back as my finger is still sensitive.

Wilkey


----------



## bwaites (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Done it!

Cutting hose with my Benchmade, trying to make a perfectly square cut, it's sharper than I thought and cut that hose so quick I couldn't get my thumb out of the way! Perfectly straight cut across the ball of my thumb. No stitches necessary, and it healed without a scar.

My newly graduated son asked for the same knife for a graduation gift, and repeated the mistake within 3 days! Like father, like son!

Bill


----------



## Stingray (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Me too.

Showing off a new Spyderco Police to my dad. Took a carrot in my left hand and did a chopping cut and caught the side of my left index finger along with the carrot. Took of a big slice of meat from the side, kinda like a flap, still attached on one of the four sides. Blood spurting out everywhere.

Went to the ER, doc said it was deep enough to need stitches but too deep to cut off the flap and have the remaining hole fill back in. He sewed the flap back on, 11 stitches, but said it probably would not heal back to the finger and would just die, leaving a crater in the side of my finger. I got lucky and it adhered back to my finger and healed. Still have a big scar 12 years later.


----------



## Joel (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

I think you'll find out that WE ALL have cut ourselves with our EDC! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Topper (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Count me in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## elgarak (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Yup, happened to me also. It was (very early) Sunday morning, couldn't sleep, and thought that I try my new Spyderco Endura on various objects. Hey, it seemed a nice idea at the time (yes, I was totally sober, just tired). Slipped and cut my left index finger near the knuckle. Needed 4 stitches.

It's even more embarassing when you visit the ER at 3:00 am on a Sunday morning with pimple cream on your nose. 

It was easily the most stupid thing I ever did.


----------



## HWilliam (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Yup. Tried to cut a loop in a rope under tension by creating some slack and then sliding the knife between my finger and the rope. It would have worked fine if I hadn't somehow reversed the knife and put the cutting edge against my finger instead of the rope. 

I could see bone, but no stitches were done, mainly 'cause I'm pig-headed.

I retired that knife and went to a Spyderco 'cause it's harder to make that particular really dumb mistake when tired and hungry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Jefff (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

yep yep ... Mine was so sharp that I didn't even know it got me either .. til I washed the dishes.. I was like damn where did that come from..


----------



## greenLED (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Ditto. It's a painful way to change one's fingertips /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Funny /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif thing is, when the knife is sharp enough, you don't really feel it, and then you're like, where'd that blood come from? It's another thing to cut yourself with a serrated knife /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif OUCH!


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

i cut my pinky so bad with the serrations on a cqc7 that i partially severed the tendon. it took several years to heal--i still don't think its the same.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Boy, I'm glad I don't have enough experience to compare the feeling of being cut with a plain blade with that of being cut with a serrated blade... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gif


----------



## ACMarina (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

I always end up cutting myself with my fancy show knives that I don't carry. Lack of familiarity, I guess..


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

lol i kept seeing this post as saying if you ever cut ya slef with ya edc flashlight.sorry but i read it that way then i was thinking man he must be kinda spastic sorry


----------



## chmsam (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

One of the most embarassing episodes I ever had.

My wife gave me an Emerson Le Griffe for Christmas a few years ago (one of many, many things I try to remind myself about whenever she ticks me off a little bit). I pulled it out of the kydex sheath just a wee little bit off angle and nicked my index finger just enough to draw blood. One of about four times I can remember cutting myself with one of my knives in over 40 years of carrying knives, but the timing was perfect. I can still clearly see how she rolled her eyes.

Years ago I made a bale of cardboard for recycling at work. After tying it up, I used a Blackie Collins Buddy System knife (teeny, little knife with a Tech-lock sheath) to trim the cord. I held the cord and took a swipe at it, being real careful 'cause I knew the tiny knife was real scarry sharp. It was, alright. Cut the cord with no effort at all. Also cut the free hanging cord next to it and that scared the crap outta me. I only thought big knives could do that but this under 2" blade went right through the free hanging cord like it wasn't even there.

As we all know, proving a knife is sharp is asking for trouble but never more so than trying to show off while you're doing it. This is the number one thing I not only avoid but also preach to anyone who'll listen. However, since they never do, it provides me with a reason to laugh as I look for a bandage for 'em.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

raggie, when I first wrote this, I had a typo in the title so it sounded exactly like the way you interpreted it - I've since edited it. So you didn't read it wrong, you read it the way I first wrote it.

But yes, we are kind of spastic, on occasion... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Bradlee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Once I was cutting some huge weeds out the back of my house. I decided to use my Colt Combat Comander fixed blade instead of a *less exciting* pruning shear. Sure enough I ended up swinging the knife right arround, through the weed and into my leg. No stitches needed, but it was a fairly deep cut.

-Brad


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Back in 1975, a folding Buck ranger was considered a fancy EDC. 3 inch lock blade with wooden handles and brass bolsters. Weighed 6 Oz.

I was sitting in the restroom at work. With nothing better to do, I idly played with my knife. I'd sharpened it that morning. I plucked a hair and, holding it between thumb and forefinger, brought the knife down quickly to cut the hair.

The good news, I split the hair. The bad news, I also took about 1/8 inch off the corner of my thumb and finger. The fingernails didn't slow it at all. 
I staunched the bleeding by pressing the two sliced areas together. 

Lesson Learned; never swing a knife at anything you are holding.
Other Lesson; Don't play with knives when sitting in the john. It's hard to manage a belt and zipper with only one hand.

Daniel


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

A little longer than one year ago, I helped my mom in the garden. After sawing of some big branches I wanted to make them smaller for storage.
Lazy me, I decided not to go to the garage to get a proper tool and pulled out my BM730. I knew it was sharp enough to cut through the smaller parts of the branches, what I didn't know was, that it was sharp enough to cut through my index finger, after it went through the branch... The sinew was cut almost all the way through, I could look at it for a few seconds before the blood poured out.
I had to have my arm in splints from the ellbow on for one month, and couldn't use the finger properly for one more month. I still edc the knife and keep it sharp like it was on that day, but I'm much more carefull handling it...

Chrisse


----------



## sniper (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

That's why I recently sold mine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

I figured it would surely happen and after owning my Chive for about a week it bit me. Just a minor bite, and I'm sure I deserved it after playing with the assisted opening feature to excess.

Geoff


----------



## snakebite (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

my edc is a gerber multitool.
smashed my fingers with it when i broke it in 2
was trying to loosen a bike axle nut when i squeezed it to stop it from slipping.busted it in the hinge and smashed my fingers between the handles when it collapsed.gerber replaced it but wanted to know how i broke it.did you hit it with a hammer?
nope broke it one handed.
i can break the cheap ones at will.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

BT, DT!!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## DarkLight (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

youch...I havent cut myself really in years..."knock knock" with a knife in years, I will never forget the time I sliced down in my knuckle/side of my finger not once but twice in one stroke while attempting to modify my balsa wood glider with my mom's butcher knife..

Sitting in the bathroom with my finger under the faucet, why I thought this would stop the bleeding is beyone me...I got a bit faint and sat down and put direct pressure on it..which of course worked....still have those they went down to the bone..nothing but whitish gray stuff and no blood...at first of course....

Sharp knifes are far safer than a dull knife untill you slip then you wish you had the dull one...

I have one knife that scares me in the house and thats this razor thin razor sharp Spyderco Kitchen Knife.

I use it to slice up whole filets or other tough tasks.

I hesitate to let other people use it all....one slip and a painless cut away is one missing finger...


----------



## Eugene (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Few years ago I got my shiny new Leatherman Wave and proceeded to try out the one handed opening of the main blade and watched a nice chunk of my thumb fall to the floor.


----------



## jayflash (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ever cut yourself doing with your fancy EDC?*

Only after I touch it up on the belt sander and then hone it.

I only cut myself with my regularly used utility knife AFTER changing the blade.

This might give some insight as to how I lost my new E1L down a drain after only two weeks, which was the subject of an earlier post. (I retrieved it two weeks later) Happily I'm more persistant than I am co-ordinated.


----------



## jmy808 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nope, not yet (knock on wood).
Jay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif


----------



## bexteck (Jul 5, 2005)

two years ago, when I was a senior in high school, I was working on tech for the drama group's latest play (I run the lighting system /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif). Since I am known for my abilities with rope and knots, I was asked to tie a hangmans noose that would not slip for use in the play. Once I had finished it, I whipped the ends of the rope and was cutting off the excess twine with my Kershaw Blackout EDC knife, when someone destracted my, causing the knife to slip and cut off the fingerprint on the middle finger of my left hand. My finger immediately began spurting blood and I quickly made the best bandage I could with paper towels and electrical tape. After that I had to find the piece of my finger I had cut off and dispose of it. Surprisingly, after about a month, the whole fingerprint returned the way it used to be, except for the very center which still has a flat spot on it. Good memories of high school. haha.


----------



## Phreeq (Jul 5, 2005)

About 10 years ago I showed some recruits how not to mount a bayonet on a SIG 550. When testing proper fit I must have been quite distracted by talking because I missed the hilt and moved my fingers along the (rather dull) blade. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif The result was a deep cut on 3 fingers. Put some electrical tape on it and kept going which was stupid. Went to the doc in the evening but it was too late for stitching. 
The scars remind me that I'm not good at multi-tasking.


----------



## asdalton (Jul 5, 2005)

When I got my first Leatherman Micra a few years ago, I cut myself within about 5 minutes of opening the package. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## VidPro (Jul 6, 2005)

this is going to hurt you more than it did me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I keep one blade on the swiss army knife with many tools sharp, and it is ALWAYS with me. I had just rescentally cleaned it up , so i pulled out the butchers knife straightener/sharpener and stroked the blade back to nice and sharp, the one that is normally dull. then put it back away.

later that night i was trying to PRY a battery pack apart Grrrr, Pry , grrrr , and ya know i dont NEED a locking blade, after all i didnt NEED to stab anybody with a knife.
i was pressing down, harder and harder, the parts i was seperating were just about to come loose, when instead the blade came loose WHAM, and the full force i was applying to it, CLOSED the blade, with one minor problem, my flipping finger was still in there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

i was sooo freaked out, why couldnt i seperate the darn battery pack, oh wait, i mean what is all that blood comming from.
ohh is that the bone down there? its all white amongst the red, thats cool, as the pool of crimson tide blocked my view.

darn went right through the top of my finger slicing the tendon in half, the meat of the tendon retracts back under the skin as the pain slowly arrived.
i was going to need a needle and some forceps fast if i was going to recover this mess /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

went to the hospital, and got to iodine my own cut, umm whats that scrub brush for? you dont expect me to ,,, ohhh that was going to hurt, had to make sure none of that cheap blade was stuck in there , before they sealed it up. scrub scrub scrub, oh hey there is that bone again, dont get a chance to see that very . . oh no, i am feeling woosy, oh great, hack myself up , have to pour painfull chemicals into the wound, and scrape over it with a brush, and now i am going to fall into the sink of my own blood head first , cause i cant stand up.
Hey nurse are you watching, i am going DOWN, by by, helllooo is any body. ohh good, dont need stitches on the head too, i recover, and the pain comes back again.

stuff this! its CLEAN ok, somebody put some zig-zags in this thing so i can go home.
after a completly useless topical skin NUMBer , they manage to grab the meat from under the skin, and draw it out far enough to send a needle through it. i could feel the tendon pulling on the next joint like never before.
they sew pulled the meat back together (ahh gee i coulda done that) , and then sewed the skin up.

1 month later, i found out they used that Nylon fishing wire , instead of catgut, the skin stich of course comes out easy, but the meat one is stuck under the skin as a seperate ties.
so for 2-3 months fishing line was being extracted by my body, through the top of the skin, like a evil plastic thin worm, the tip of it would pop out, and as i pulled it i could feel it all wrinkled under the skin, my bod pushed each stitch over the top of the meat, and it was stuck under the skin, till the tip popped out, and i could grab it and slowly pull it out. a few week later another one breaks the skin, ready for removal.

the moral of the story, locking blades HAVE real value, even if your not planning on sticking them in other humans. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif and good quality blades that dont leave pieces of metal lodged into you are easier to clean up after.
as for DULL vs Sharp, i am still undecided on that.

oh the battery pack, came right apart after i got back, , , could be the Mallot helped it a bit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy (Jul 6, 2005)

While a picnic the other day my wife forgot a knife to cut the watermelon. She knows I'm never without a knife, so she asked me for mine. She used my Benchmade AFCK to carve up said melon, and then handed it back to me, all dripping wet with melon juice. How did knucklehead me get the juice off the blade? Why by licking it of course!! Yep, nice neat slice right across my tongue. Didn't feel a thing till it was too late.

Ordin


----------



## asdalton (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, I have since discovered that locking blades are your friend. My Leatherman Pulse and Gerber Ridge both have locking blades.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jul 6, 2005)

Strangely, no!

Besides a Leatherman Wave, for my EDC blade, I carry an Benchmade Emerson tanto single bevel folder, (I bought it way back in '97, and I'm not enough of a "knife guy" to have any idea what model it is.), and I fiddle with it frequently too. 

I've never cut myself with the Benchmade or the Wave, and before that I've never really had EDC other than earlier multitools before the Wave came on the scene. 

I've got a small chevron shaped scar on my left index finger from a boxcutter that gave me a "flap" style cut, but that healed on it's own with Neosporin and some tape.

The worst I've ever done to myself with EDC knives/tools is scraping knuckles when the non locking tools like the screwdrivers on the Wave have slipped, but nothing memorable.

No broken bones other than stress fractures in my feet either. I guess I'm just lucky.

Now that I've posted this, I promise to edit it when Murphy's laws dictate I slice off a finger with the Benchmade tomorrow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## VidPro (Jul 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*asdalton said:*
Yes, I have since discovered that locking blades are your friend. My Leatherman Pulse and Gerber Ridge both have locking blades. 

[/ QUOTE ]

that pulse is nice, got anything in a multifunction swiss with locking blades? the pulse has that ONE totally great extra tool the pliers, but that always makes them to big and heavy for the pocket.


----------



## JimH (Jul 6, 2005)

VidPro,

You are one funny guy




. I figure if you lop of a toe, a finger, and the tip of one ear, you'll have enough material for a book /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## VidPro (Jul 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
VidPro,

You are one funny guy



. I figure if you lop of a toe, a finger, and the tip of one ear, you'll have enough material for a book /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks Jim, think i hope to keep the rest of my body parts, growing them back is such a pain.


----------



## JimH (Jul 6, 2005)

Not an EDC, but what's the first thing you do when you get a Survival Golok (basically a 16 inch razor blade) in the mail? Why, take a hunk of your thumb off of course. Sorry, VidPro - no bone showing. After I got myself all bandaged up, I went back to clean the blood off the knife and there, on the side of the knife right where I left it, was a great big slice of thumb.

VidPro, you're right - it takes a long time for body parts to grow back.


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 7, 2005)

Not my knife but still related. I was playing with my Uncle's Leatherman Micra and the knife blade on it was sharpened really sharp; I didn't know that. Well somehow, I accidently cut my left thumb just a little bit but not deep enough to draw blood. It was that sharp and accurate!


----------



## Trashman (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmmmm....well, I don't really have anything as exciting as some of your tales to tell, but, my most recent cut was after delivering some floral arrangements to Rose Hills, I saw a bunch of pretty decent flowers that were in the trash can and thought I'd bring 'em to my mom. I wanted to keep them in good shape, so I proceeded to cut a couple of inches off the stems and put them in water. I was thinking....."I'll cut these just the way the designers do, cutting the stems one handed." Well, I did cut them, but the serrations on my EDC Berretta Airlite (small size) met my thumb and put some holes in it, drawing blood in several places. 

Not a very impressive story by some of your "standards" (hee hee). I do have a good hammer story though. Some time last year I was swinging a hammer wildly to break a BBQ from it's stand (to recycle it). Wildly means I was actually winding up, kinda like a major league pitcher and swinging as hard as I can. The hammer is too heavy in the head for me and has a smooth wood handle. So, I'm swinging this hammer over and over as hard as I can and finally, instead of stopping when it hits the target, I just clip the edge and it ricochets off and into my lower shin/upper ankle (my hand actually guided it there full force). It hurt really bad at the time, but unfortunately the pain got worse. Within an hour it looked as though I had elephantitis of the foot. I limped in pain for two weeks and finally went to the doctor to see if I broke it or something, because it was still swollen. He said I had just broken some blood vessels and the blood wasn't returning up and that was why it was swollen (and painful). 
That was last year some time and just today my coworker asked me if I got the bruise mountain biking in Big Bear this weekend. Everybody always keeps asking me what happened, thinking it's a new injury, and I keep telling them, "remember...I hit myself with a hammer last year?".


----------



## Wits' End (Jul 7, 2005)

I have a few nicks from EDC'd SAK's and Gerber MT's. My best cut as that seems to be the most entertaining.
I used to run several Subways in CT. We used to cut our own meat in the store, this was 20-25 years ago even before in store baking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Anyhow despite cleaning the slicer with the blade running, I never got cut. Until I was slicing Genoa /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif fortunately we sliced it _thin_ . All of a suden I notice a sliver of pink on the stack. Then I notice blood on the slicer. And pain in my thumb which had drifted down to meet the blade somehow. But the pain then was nothing compared to the pain when I hit the healing area about a week later. Still makes my hand shake to think about it.
I won't talk about the multiple parallel lines inflicted by the tomatoe slicer.


----------



## pradeep1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Isn't that part of owning and carrying a knife. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 14C (Aug 21, 2005)

Still have a scar on the inside of my left index finger - barely visible after 30 years - from a Buck 105.

Nastiest was from trying to cut a nylon cable tie from teflon jacketed cable with a small swiss army knife. The tie cut and the knife slid along the cable jacket and into my hand. I was squeezing blood and fat tissue out of it under a faucet when one of the nurses from the medical school where I was working found me in the break room and got me to a doctor. The freaking tetanus shot hurt more..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Pellidon (Aug 21, 2005)

I put two deep gashes across the tops of my fingers with two different knives, both cutting wire ties off bundled cables. One was a butterfly knife and the other was a smooth blade Spyderco. Almost needed stitches. Both were super sharp and I held the cut steady so there was almost no bleeding. 

The worst was when I clipped a small divot off the tip of my middle finger while closing my Swiss Army blade against my pants leg. Felt warmth on my finger and looked down to see blood and the interior of the finger. Still have a 2mm diameter scar near one corner of the fingernail on that one. I was lucky that time, I was a contract worker at another company so they only dunked my hand in ice water till the bleeding slowed and bandaged it. If I'd been an employee they would have been honor bound to use the wire brush and green soap (ouch).

Then there are the hundreds of extra knuckle creases from knives and hand saw blades collected over the years.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm lets see

Stanley Knife - Check

Too many to list (mainly when the idiots that I work with decide to close the walk in chiller door while i am cutting box flaps, as it makes it too dark to tell where your blade is)

Kitchen knife - Check

Stabed myself in the webbing between my thumb & index finger (a pain in the rear end to put a plaster on) and the knife was brand new.

Serrated Knife - Check

Sliced open hand while cutting pannis open (I do food prep for a cafe)

Scissors - Double Check

Had a pair cut two big gashes in my thumb down to the bone when an ex friend decided to cut some tape for me before I was ready.

And I have had numerous cuts from the sharp edges of stainless steel equipment. Especialy the parts that hold the shelfs up in a comercial freestanding chiller (removed the top layers of skin from parts of my hand 3 times this month)

I also still have the scars from where I burnt myself exactly the same way two days in a row.


----------



## knot (Jun 28, 2007)

I only cut myself one time and that was in the store checking out the knives. I got a blood blister from one of the multitools using the pliers. I wrote to them (forgot the manufacturer) and they said it was a design flaw and they will replace mine with an updated version.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually no. . .not yet that is.


----------



## yuandrew (Jun 28, 2007)

Old thread but still brings memories. 

Haven't cut myself with my own knife yet but I did get a few blood blisters as a result of pinching my fingers when the pliers on my Leatherman Charge TI slipped off a nut and snapped shut. I had two pinches in one day as well about two months back.

At the Los Angeles Area Flashapalooza, mom and I were eating when JimH sat down nearby. My mother noticed he had electrical tape wrapped around one finger and asked what happened. 

JimH> "Oh, I just cut myself cleaning my knife" (I think it was one of his Benchmades)


----------



## jnj1033 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wits' End said:


> I won't talk about the multiple parallel lines inflicted by the tomatoe slicer.



That brings back memories for me. I worked at Blimpie's as a teenager. I was too young to use the meat slicer, but I watched in amused horror as a co-worker achieved parallel cuts on the tips of three fingers while wiping down the tomato slicer with a rag. I learned some new words and ways to combine them that day. 

I've smashed fingers with hammers, pinched them in pliers, barked knuckles while loosening reluctant bolts, and even accidentally put my hand through a glass window, but I've never had a cut requiring stitches. So far. My sister-in-law, on the other hand (no pun intended), once put a Cutco kitchen knife through her hand while trying to de-pit an avacado. She was stabbing with the point while holding the treacherous fruit in her other hand.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jun 29, 2007)

I didn't even notice that as it apeared in the new posts when I clicked on the new posts link.


----------



## RA40 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yup. 
I carry one of mine in the coin pocket on the Levis. Was doing yard work with an especially tattered pair where the material was all frayed. When I went to draw the knife from that pocket, the thumbstud caught the fabric and stuck. I couldn't draw it so I pushed in back down to try again not realizing the blade was partially opened. I wound up pushing my middle finger down onto the opened tip of the blade. It was a quick prick that drew minimal blood fortunately.


----------



## RCatR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nope, but my girlfriend slipped with my spyderco and went through her thumbnail; making quite a splatter on the table. Ironic part is she knows how to handle a blade(she carries a kerambit); seems like the best of us get sliced up in freak accidents:shrug:


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 29, 2007)

I had my share of cuts, one tip I learned is to use superglue after cleaning the cut, heals much faster and is waterproof, just clean, close it together glue it and continue with your normal activities. works very good!!!

AlexGT


----------



## Marduke (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, this story didn't happen directly to me, but it did to all of my dumb coworkers. As a *safety *reward at a company (you know, something like an entire year without any major accidents) they decided to give out Buck 110 lockbacks with company logos in the wood part of the handle. And they were all razor sharp too. Well, they were handed out at the end of the week on Friday. By Monday, there were several hospital visits with various employees cutting off slices of skin, slices of the tips and sides of fingers, and more than one where it had sprung closed and sliced completely through the webbing between the thumb and index finger. It was ironic, I laughed... a lot...


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 29, 2007)

don't EDC a knife but want to share.

you guys know those razor blades which is rectangle-shaped?

my grandfather had those in his drawer and one day i took them, played with them, and put in back.

it was when washing my hands that i realize i had 2 cuts on my left hand.

see how sharp the blades were?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jun 29, 2007)

Never cut myself with my EDC blade, but did manage to slice my finger open with the awl on my S.A.K soldier a few years back...that thing is razor sharp! :duh2:


CFU


----------



## techwg (Jul 1, 2007)

About 1 year ago, i was cutting a box up to put in the bin. At the time i was carrying my Spyderco Dragonfly (before i knew abotu lock knife laws) and i was side tracked and started to cut inwards towards my body. well.. it was so sharp that it cut right through all the way to my trousers and my gut.. Luckyly i did not put too much force behind the blade, otherside i would have completely disemboweld my self , and then we would have something the likes of a horror movie.. But since the laws in the UK are so stupid, i leave that in a draw now, and just use it for shaving. And yes i have cut myself shaving before with my Dragonfly! Rare but usually the blade jumps, and i think "did i cut myself???? . . . Nope.. " but then 10 seconds later the blood appears.


----------



## ss2nv (Jul 1, 2007)

My fiance's thumb after carelessness with one of these, only an older model with no guard:





Not done with an EDC, but I thought I'd share anyway. Went through the bone and all. 
I'd say there was 15% left that wasn't cut that was keeping the tip hanging on. She had a Pez dispenser-thumb.


----------



## Illum (Jul 1, 2007)

sometimes I wish the handle of the kershaw leek is broader than it is....
I cant give a good grip on it and yeah....its pointy enough poke anything in the opening radius...including a thumb or any fingers in the way


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jul 1, 2007)

111 and 120mm Swiss Army knives (such as the Victorinox Trekker and Fireman and the Wenger Ranger series) have locking blades. 
Many of the 85mm Wengers have locking blades as well.
(On these, look for "S" in the model number).
Many of these have locking screwdrivers as well.

All the tools on the Victorinox Swisstool line are locking.




VidPro said:


> [ QUOTE ]
> *asdalton said:*
> Yes, I have since discovered that locking blades are your friend. My Leatherman Pulse and Gerber Ridge both have locking blades.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, what a Scary and Frightening thread ! ! !


:eeksign:


Hopefully, your (collective) experiences will prevent
someone from carelessly repeating these mistakes.


Good Luck, and good health, to every one of you who've contributed here.

_


----------



## Search (Oct 2, 2009)

All of my cuts have come from work. I bought my Benchmade Mini-Grip because we can only have blades under 3 inches at work. I've also got a Kobalt box cutter but my cuts were a little odd.

BTW, don't tell anyone I said this because it wont make some people happy.

First one was a paper cut. I giggled also.

Second one was a cardboard cut. Let me tell you something about cardboard cuts. They go deep and wide.. They bleed like hell.. They hurt like nothing else.. Who would have thought.

Third was my Kobalt. Sliced right through a thumb. 

Fourth was straping. Straping is a rolled length of aluminum that's flexible that we put around pallets to secure their cargo. The type of cargo that explodes when shot. This was by far the hardest to stop from bleeding. I cut my finger at an angle. You could fold the skin back like a flap.

Of course, a few days of gauze and cold water keeps anyone from knowing.

As a side note, squirt some Acetone in a cut and you can almost watch it heal. I'm not sure how easy it is to get pure Acetone but it's in nail polish. However, try this at your own risk. You're not suing Search.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 2, 2009)

My only edc accident was from my retired Benchmade afck. The blade tension loosened to the point that it opened as I swung it past my right thigh to put it back into my pocket. The blade opened 90 degrees to the handle and I stuck the tip straight into my leg about 13-15mm. I didn't even realize for about 10 seconds that I actually stuck myself. When I saw the entry depth on the blade it thought for sure I was getting stitches. I was able to eventually stop the bleeding nursed it back to health with butterfly type bandages. Still have a nice scar.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, this is kind of bizarre, but somehow I have subscribed to this thread at some point in the past without any recollection of reading any of it, nor do I even remember seeing it and going, "This looks interesting, I'll check it out later." That being said, with that last post by Burgess, it popped up in my subscribed threads with new posts. 

Of course, I read it all, and was reminded of many bloody episodes of my own.

The most stupid one that stands out in my mind, happened about ten years ago...

I was working on a construction job, and one of the electricians needed a favor of some kind from me (can't seem to recall what it was though... :thinking, and as a way to make it right, he told me I could have all the scrap ends of copper cable left from wiring the big panels on the job. This is the big stuff, about as big in diameter as my thumb, and some that were about as thick as my index finger (sorry, I have no clue as to what gauge it is, not being a sparky myself), and of varying lengths, about 12" to 36." I thought it was a very nice gesture, especially at the going rates of scrap copper at the time.

Well, I took the stuff home and threw it in the shed. I was just about to lock the shed and I thought, "I wonder how hard that plastic insulation is going to be to get off?"

So I picked up a piece, grabbed a standard utility knife, you know, the kind with a sliding button to expose the razor blade. The blade I had in it was very dull and chewed up, and when I tried to slice the thick plastic, I found that it was a real pain. So, I locked it all up in my shed for the night, and forgot about it for the evening.

The next day, I asked my sparky friend how the hell you get the insulation off. He picked up a piece of the same stuff and sliced a cut right down the length of the cable with his razor knife, and peeled the plastic right off, like it was nothing. I was stunned! I asked him, "How the hell did you do that so easily?" He said the trick was to let the cable sit in the warm sun for about thirty minutes and it's a whole lot easier to cut.

Well, I went home that afternoon and laid some of the cable in the sun, just like he said, and started looking for my box of new blades. By the time I found it, the cable felt good and warm, so I sat down on a chair and gave it a shot. Boy was he right! That new blade slid through the warm plastic like butter...and it slid through my left index finger just as easily! I looked at it and just like it has been stated before, I could see the bone down inside the angled cut in my finger...then the blood came.

I grabbed my first aid kit and wrapped a bandage around the bleeding finger, and figured, since it really didn't hurt that much, I may as well just take a few minutes and finish cutting the rest of the plastic off of the cable, before I decide whether I need to get it stitched up or not...:shakehead

I sat down again (this time I put gloves on), and proceeded to slice a pretty good sized fillet in the top of my right leg! Two pieces of cable, two wounds! DEE-DA-DEE! 

I looked through the rather large hole in my new jeans, to see if I could tell how bad it was, but of course, I couldn't tell, what with all that blood and all, so I made my way into the house, and into the bathroom. By then I had a pretty good sized bloodstain running down the leg of my pants. I slipped them off carefully, and got into the tub. I washed away most of the smeared blood and looked at the wound...it really wasn't all that deep...it was just kinda wide (about 3/8") and about 3" long. 

I was determined to fix it myself, since I couldn't imagine facing the humiliation of telling the nice folks at the ER how I could be stupid enough to first slice my finger, then continue to wield the same knife *again* and mutilate my thigh. 

So I cleaned my leg up the best I could and used four of the largest bandaids I had to pull the wound shut...but first, I grabbed my shaver to get rid of the hair, because I knew how that was going to feel when those babies had to come off! I know what you're all thinking...and I was actually able to shave the hair without causing any further injuries... :nana:

I decided to lay a piece of carpet across my lap when I finally decided to complete the removal of that damned plastic covering...which I did about a year later...just about the time when scrap prices dropped like a rock... :shakehead

Anyway, there isn't much of a scar on the finger, due to the very sharp blade leaving a very thin (but deep cut), but I have a pretty decent scar on my thigh that really shows up when the light hits it just right... :naughty:


----------



## smokinbasser (Oct 2, 2009)

I suspect I have cut myself with almost every knife I have carried at one point or another, as a mechanic knives were indespensable but murphys law meant I would cut myself usually as soon as acquiring a new cutter and that usually was at home sharpening my new razor sharp knives.


----------

